# Your Carriers?



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd love to see everyone's carriers! If you have more than one, feel free to show them all, or just your favorites. 

My favorite is this one:
View attachment 40122


It's from miniinthebox.com, and Molly loves it! I have more and I'll take pics later. I have a sling as we'll. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a pic of Braxton in my favorite juicy couture carrier!
View attachment 40130
View attachment 40138



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's one of my faves, it has gold hardware and ginuine leather straps, large front zip up pocket. It's also very spacious on the inside and all of my dogs are in 4 to 7 lb range! So they each fit comfy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my little chickpea in our one and only carrier, the Wooflink Chic 2 bag in taupe. We have got some good use out of this thing!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are the rest of mine:
View attachment 40154

View attachment 40162


The pink PetFlys one is humongous and will only be used on train trips and other times where the Chi's need more space - I still use the pink bow-style bag in the first post more, but I just bought a sling (the purple one), and if the Chi's feel comfy in that, I'd prefer to use that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Kuzuri said:


> Here are the rest of mine:
> View attachment 40154
> 
> View attachment 40162
> ...


I agree about the sling. I love our carrier and it's great for days out where Odie might need her own space (like at a restaurant), where it acts as a crate. I like that I can take it and put my wallet, etc. in and ditch my bag. I prefer a sling for carrying though because they're so much less bulky. I think she's comfy in both though.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

We have a Sherpa carrier that is airline approved that we got before Douglas was a service dog, and we have a small plastic carrier that is blue and a very large crate that is also plastic. The crate is only in the house of course.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do not have photos right this second but the things I use the most are my stroller and my backpack that converts into a carrier/rolling tote. I have many carriers and purses but do not use them as much.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Yoshismom said:


> I do not have photos right this second but the things I use the most are my stroller and my backpack that converts into a carrier/rolling tote. I have many carriers and purses but do not use them as much.


That's another thing I'm going to get - a stroller! Carrying Shizzy's big butt (11 lbs / 5.5 kg) gets hard after mere seconds, even with a carrier or sling, and I'd like to take her and Molly to local chihuahua meetups and such and not worry about lugging them around when they get tired of walking. Molly is no problem, but Shizzy is ginormous.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have had my fair share of buying and selling carriers, we currently have 5, I should probably sell some, lol. 

The first one is by Juicy Couture, it's the rugby carrier:


















This is the wooflink chic 2 bag, same as Krystal and Odie's!



















Followed by theTe Quiro Chihuahua carrier where some of the proceeds are donated to animal shelters by the designer:









Here is my Pet Flys skull carrier, it's never been used except for photos:



























Finally my newest and most favorite carrier, the large Gucci dog carrier:






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana, you are the queen of carriers! All your babies are adorable, but the pics of Meemers casually leaning out the top of her Wooflink carrier kills me. Such a little model!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Zorana, you are the queen of carriers! All your babies are adorable, but the pics of Meemers casually leaning out the top of her Wooflink carrier kills me. Such a little model!


Lol, thanks Krystal!! I think I have become a hoarder!! Do you see why I couldn't get the Louis dog leopard carrier???? Mimi loves the camera!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Zorana1125 said:


> Pet Flys skull carrier


If you're ever selling that, give me a shout! 

Btw, how much did you have to cough up for the Gucci one? :0


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I googled images of our carriers because it's easier for me.
We have 2 Bergan carrier for flying purposes.
In pink and green
View attachment 40298


The wooflink chic bag 2 in taupe
View attachment 40306


The LV 40 (+ a black one in the exact same style but a little bit bigger)
View attachment 40314


I also have a couple more but I can't find pictures of them.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I googled images of our carriers because it's easier for me.
> We have 2 Bergan carrier for flying purposes.
> In pink and green
> View attachment 40298
> ...


Mayra! I love ur lv bag!! Is it new?? I wanna see karma and laska enjoying it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mayra! I love ur lv bag!! Is it new?? I wanna see karma and laska enjoying it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No twin, is the pups first carrier. My mom bought it as the first present for Karma and Laska, I honestly don't like it at all. It gets too heavy I think it should have a shoulder strap, it's just too uncomfortable. Is at my moms house right now. I left it there the last time we were in Milan.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> No twin, is the pups first carrier. My mom bought it as the first present for Karma and Laska, I honestly don't like it at all. It gets too heavy I think it should have a shoulder strap, it's just too uncomfortable. Is at my moms house right now. I left it there the last time we were in Milan.


It's so gorgeous....I'm a little jealous!! What a nice present!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's so gorgeous....I'm a little jealous!! What a nice present!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is gorgeous to look at, I think I'll bring it home next time and use it as a decor piece.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

miuccias said:


> It is gorgeous to look at, I think I'll bring it home next time and use it as a decor piece.


Will your family adopt me, please? If I ever asked for a LV bag for my birthday - let alone for my dog - I think my parents would kill me. :0


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Kuzuri said:


> Will your family adopt me, please? If I ever asked for a LV bag for my birthday - let alone for my dog - I think my parents would kill me. :0


lol, my family loves my puppies, specially my mother, we were there (at her house in Milan) for their 1st birthday and they got spoil rotten, she always ask about them and send them gifts, they have literally replace me in my mom's eyes.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

There are some seriously gorgeous carriers here! Don't think my Husband has any idea how much I will be spending on my new baby 



x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I def. have too many carriers and do want to sell a few of them.... 

i'm working on getting pics... I do have some older pics I took before my old computer died... but the newer carriers , I don't have any pics of.

I have a large size pet tote carrier. this was my first nice carrier. its very large sized and will fit Minnie and Tootsie in it. 

I have a Kwiggy Bo Alex Luxe carrier in Gold. I love this carrier, it also will fit Minnie and Tootsie in it ( Minnie around 5 3/4 pounds, Tootsie 11 pounds ).

I have a Petflys Baby Doe Carrier. love this carrier too. only fits one dog. either Minnie or My yorkie. I could probably fit Minnie and Latte in it. 
http://petflys.com/bonami/babydoedetails.jpg


and I have the Wooflink Chic 3 carrier in Pink. I love it ! the pink is a light pink ( not like the bright pink they offered in the wooflink chic 2 ones ), so I think its kind of a neutral color that matches a lot and I love it 

I also have 2 or 3 no name carriers that are very nice and I will probably sell. 

oh, and I have a Vera Bradley carrier that I like ...

and.... my most recent purchase. ( after I saw how beautiful Zoranas was, I just had to have one )...

I got the Gucci dog carrier in the small size !!! and I love it !!!  ( the small size is perfect of just Latte or just Minnie ). 

like I said, i'm still working on getting pics, hopefully pretty soon


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I def. have too many carriers and do want to sell a few of them....
> 
> i'm working on getting pics... I do have some older pics I took before my old computer died... but the newer carriers , I don't have any pics of.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you got it yet!! I know there has been a shipping delay by us bc of the winter storm! Oh I cannot wait to see it!! Did u cry???? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I was wondering if you got it yet!! I know there has been a shipping delay by us bc of the winter storm! Oh I cannot wait to see it!! Did u cry???? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hehe , I am extremely happy with it !!! I've had it a few days now. actually, when I received it I wasn't too happy about the condition of the box. even though I had to sign for it ( you'd think they would of been extra carful ), the box was pretty bashed in . when I opened it up, the carrier was kind of mis shaped , not sure if that was from shipping or if it was like that aleady, cause it is second hand. 
but I did love it so much, so, didn't want to complain yet... and I stuffed a pillow in it , and then overnight , it went back to the shape it was supposed to be in . 

it is for sure my favorite one for when I just want to take one dog. .. which is usually the case . It is the most gorgeous carrier I have ever seen. nice and lightweight too. Latte has an appointment today to get her nails cut, so i'm going to snap some pics of her in the carrier today, and will try to get them on the computer as soon as I can


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehe , I am extremely happy with it !!! I've had it a few days now. actually, when I received it I wasn't too happy about the condition of the box. even though I had to sign for it ( you'd think they would of been extra carful ), the box was pretty bashed in . when I opened it up, the carrier was kind of mis shaped , not sure if that was from shipping or if it was like that aleady, cause it is second hand.
> but I did love it so much, so, didn't want to complain yet... and I stuffed a pillow in it , and then overnight , it went back to the shape it was supposed to be in .
> 
> it is for sure my favorite one for when I just want to take one dog. .. which is usually the case . It is the most gorgeous carrier I have ever seen. nice and lightweight too. Latte has an appointment today to get her nails cut, so i'm going to snap some pics of her in the carrier today, and will try to get them on the computer as soon as I can


I'm so glad you love it! A beat up box would have scared me too, you think they would have marked it fragile or something!! It's so lightweight and easy tk wear

!! I wanna see pics already! Ur killing me!! Did Latte enjoy it??

I haven't used mine in so long bc it's been so cold but I will def have to take it out of the box in the spring. I'm still waiting for my new sling to arrive from etsy! 

And I didn't get my DC order yet either. This snow storm really messed things up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lol, thanks Krystal!! I think I have become a hoarder!! Do you see why I couldn't get the Louis dog leopard carrier???? Mimi loves the camera!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I somehow missed this comment! Yes, I think you're probably all set in the carrier department.  I think I was just telling you to buy one because I want one but I'm on a shopping ban. Haha


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm so glad you love it! A beat up box would have scared me too, you think they would have marked it fragile or something!! It's so lightweight and easy tk wear
> 
> !! I wanna see pics already! Ur killing me!! Did Latte enjoy it??
> 
> ...


yes. Today was the first day I used it to take Latte to get her nails done and she loved it . 

i'm going to best buy ( where I bought my laptop and my camera ) and maybe the guys there will help show me how to put the pics on the laptop... I tried to snap a couple pics today but they came out blury and then the battery died. tomorrow, i'll try to get a couple good shots. 

did you track your DC order ? is it close ? maybe tomorrow, hopefully, it will be there. I cant wait to see how you love all the LD. I hope the sizes will be good. if she didn't post a tracking number, you can always message her and she'll give it you. I noticed that sometimes she posts a tracking number and sometimes she doesn't. I like having it so I know when to expect my package


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I somehow missed this comment! Yes, I think you're probably all set in the carrier department.  I think I was just telling you to buy one because I want one but I'm on a shopping ban. Haha


Ahhhhh so u were trying to live vicariously through me, huh??? Haha. 
Next month I'm not buying 1 single dog thing!! Except food!! Oh wait, it's Leo's bday.....nevermind....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ahhhhh so u were trying to live vicariously through me, huh??? Haha.
> Next month I'm not buying 1 single dog thing!! Except food!! Oh wait, it's Leo's bday.....nevermind....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha yes that's exactly what I was doing. Please post pics of what you buy for little Leo!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes. Today was the first day I used it to take Latte to get her nails done and she loved it .
> 
> i'm going to best buy ( where I bought my laptop and my camera ) and maybe the guys there will help show me how to put the pics on the laptop... I tried to snap a couple pics today but they came out blury and then the battery died. tomorrow, i'll try to get a couple good shots.
> 
> did you track your DC order ? is it close ? maybe tomorrow, hopefully, it will be there. I cant wait to see how you love all the LD. I hope the sizes will be good. if she didn't post a tracking number, you can always message her and she'll give it you. I noticed that sometimes she posts a tracking number and sometimes she doesn't. I like having it so I know when to expect my package


You've been saying ur gonna go to best buy for months! Do I need to fly there and take you???

Really happy to hear Latte loved it! Who wouldn't???

Well u see I messaged her about price matching the follow me and somehow she came up w a $4 difference and I came up w something else. I told her I couldn't figure out how she got it but that its ok. I hope I didn't upset her. Now I'm scared to ask for tracking.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> You've been saying ur gonna go to best buy for months! Do I need to fly there and take you???
> 
> Really happy to hear Latte loved it! Who wouldn't???
> 
> ...


aww... well I know she has to make a profit and FF doesn't have the good sales she has, so , that's why she has to mark up alittle bit. but the follow me was marked up too much. she did fix it though. ( I think a bit more than 4 dollars though . hmmm ). just message her nicely and see if theres a tracking. she wont be mad ... hehe. unless you'd rather just wait without the tracking. it'll probably be there tomorrow anyways ....

lol. and I promise for sure I am going to best buy tomorrow .


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a cheap Petco carrier. I laugh as BG walks inside her carrier lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Elaine, I can't wait to see all the pics we've been dying to see for the past few months!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> I have a cheap Petco carrier. I laugh as BG walks inside her carrier lol


I thought for sure you would have a coach carrier!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Elaine, I can't wait to see all the pics we've been dying to see for the past few months!


aww, I know... I really miss posting pics and I cant wait to post some. I feel really bad especially about not posting the SS pics but hopefully , I will post them soon


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I thought for sure you would have a coach carrier!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol I haven't found one at the outlet yet 



elaina said:


> aww, I know... I really miss posting pics and I cant wait to post some. I feel really bad especially about not posting the SS pics but hopefully , I will post them soon


Can't wait to see it crew


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Lol I haven't found one at the outlet yet
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it crew


They currently have two on ebay. I check from time to time because their is a particular one I'm looking for 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We have this one...but he never uses it..hehe..I bring it for him in the taxi when we go to the dog cafe, but he never uses it then eighter, hehe, but it*s nice to have, in case he suddenly wants to use it LOL  It*s from Louis dog


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol I don't buy anything coach etc from eBay. Too many fakes out there. 

Beautiful carrier Ann. 

I always tell my kids they have 4 legs I have 2 so they have to walk. Mean mommy lol


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Huly said:


> I always tell my kids they have 4 legs I have 2 so they have to walk. Mean mommy lol



I make my Chi's walk too, but I usually have to walk further than they're able to, so being able to carry them in a sling or a carrier bag when they get tired is great. I'm not the kind who carries my Chi's everywhere - walking is good for a dog, and they love sniffing around on walks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh yeah if they needed it I would pick them up. I just like annoying my Diva LOL


----------

